# ALCAT blood test....helpful or SCAM?? opinions please



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Would like to hear from those that know..is this test for food intolerance real or just a scam?? Seeing doc tomorrow and was considering asking for it..Thanks







PM


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There isn't much in the medical literature about it (most of it in fairly obscure journals), but it generally isn't considered to be terribly accurate. It matches the gold standard (blinded testing of foods) about 2/3rds of the time in one of the studies and seemed to have a wide range of working (30-80%) for various disorders. Some it wasn't so bad, but others (notably some for which the link to allergies is rather dubious) it was pretty bad.Even with those results you'd probably still want to go through a long process starting with a few unlikely to be provoking foods and work your way though everything you want to eat (and double check each of the things you were tested for) one food at a time to really know if a food was a safe food or a trigger food.FWIW Quackwatch lists it as a dubious test, but hasn't posted an analysis of it at this time.If you want to look into foods IMO you might as well spend the money on that book that Mike NL talks about (Can't recall the author off the top of my head) and do just the diet thing from that then spend money on the ALCAT test.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 07-25-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There isn't much in the medical literature about it (most of it in fairly obscure journals), but it generally isn't considered to be terribly accurate. It matches the gold standard (blinded testing of foods) about 2/3rds of the time in one of the studies and seemed to have a wide range of working (30-80%) for various disorders. Some it wasn't so bad, but others (notably some for which the link to allergies is rather dubious) it was pretty bad.Even with those results you'd probably still want to go through a long process starting with a few unlikely to be provoking foods and work your way though everything you want to eat (and double check each of the things you were tested for) one food at a time to really know if a food was a safe food or a trigger food.FWIW Quackwatch lists it as a dubious test, but hasn't posted an analysis of it at this time.If you want to look into foods IMO you might as well spend the money on that book that Mike NL talks about (Can't recall the author off the top of my head) and do just the diet thing from that then spend money on the ALCAT test.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 07-25-2001).]


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thank you K







I appreciate your help and time!!! I tend to agree..I guess I need to do the elimination diet..I've started it several times then just stop. I won't mention this test tomorrow.PM


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thank you K







I appreciate your help and time!!! I tend to agree..I guess I need to do the elimination diet..I've started it several times then just stop. I won't mention this test tomorrow.PM


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

Immuno Labs in fla ..i could get the # for you... they have a good IgG food allergy test ... pretty accurate... i worked for a doctor for 8 years who used them ....then he died,,, the doc i work for now also uses Immuno... i advised him against alcat based on experience with my previous doc.... i work with alot of food allergic patients.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

Immuno Labs in fla ..i could get the # for you... they have a good IgG food allergy test ... pretty accurate... i worked for a doctor for 8 years who used them ....then he died,,, the doc i work for now also uses Immuno... i advised him against alcat based on experience with my previous doc.... i work with alot of food allergic patients.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

I think Mike No Lomotil will have some comments on this.I know several on the board have done his MRT and LEAP testing which is more sophisticated than the older ALCAT testing system. Have a look under Products and Info ( small drop down box at bottom of this page) and look for LEAP postings.Good luck. ( And keep bumping for Mike.)Kind thoughtsDianne


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

I think Mike No Lomotil will have some comments on this.I know several on the board have done his MRT and LEAP testing which is more sophisticated than the older ALCAT testing system. Have a look under Products and Info ( small drop down box at bottom of this page) and look for LEAP postings.Good luck. ( And keep bumping for Mike.)Kind thoughtsDianne


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thanks hebbysmom...I think I'll try and do the diet first and see if that will show me something..maybe I'll ask for it later on







or you can post it in case someone else might want it







PM


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thanks hebbysmom...I think I'll try and do the diet first and see if that will show me something..maybe I'll ask for it later on







or you can post it in case someone else might want it







PM


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

You asked this before: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/020790.html ------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

You asked this before: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/020790.html ------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thanks, I'm not senile...just in a lot of pain..thought I heard of this before but thanks for the link...at least I got to read Mike's post and I had missed it before. That makes it worthwhile in itself.


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Thanks, I'm not senile...just in a lot of pain..thought I heard of this before but thanks for the link...at least I got to read Mike's post and I had missed it before. That makes it worthwhile in itself.


----------



## FitOffFat (Jan 5, 2014)

I think that - like a Herpes test- which I do not have(hope not anyways)....The test picks up on things that your body has fought off in the past...I have taken the test and it seems that 90 percent of what it said I was sensitive to- I eat a lot of....to me it was a worthless test that just shows off- what you usually eat on a daily basis...


----------

